# price of brood



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Thats what I have always figured as well. 1 mated queen=1 lb. bees=1 frame of brood with good bee cover. Of course that is in the early spring


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

so what would the price be Jim? i don't wanna be low-balling or over charging compared to everyone else in east TX. not sure if some prices need to be higher or stay the same. with expenses going up over the last few years can't afford to run a charity either. we didn't sell any brood last year but our prices are this:

cells-$3.75 
mated queens-large quantities only $18 but we pay shipping
bulk bees- $15/lb
4 frames nucs-$70-$75 (can't remember:scratch that is without frame exchange


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

A ballpark price is $15 for a good frame. (I recall hearing some people asking for $17 or $18 last year - I don't know how many they sold though.) If someone is buying a ton of them, you might adjust the price accordingly.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

gregstahlman said:


> bulk bees- $15/lb


So we avg 5-7 pounds per hive per shaking round on 80% of the hives, that means 6lb x $15 x 2 = $180.00 on 80% of the hives for bulk bees sales?

P.S. I need to move to Texas, I like the way they do there math.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Keith
$15# bees, with a $15 queen....and you're looking at the wholesale price of package bees. If you like math, look at the price folks pay retail for bee packages.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Countryboy said:


> wholesale price of package bees.


That's like comparing honey..... by the jar or by the barrel.

Shaking bulk & shaking package is like asking a ford man to drive a Dodge.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Ive been offered $11-$15 per deep frame of brood from 2 different beekeepers ( I dont sell my brood as I use it for splits). Queen cells $3-$4, and mated queens $15-$20


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I hate to be the one setting spring east Texas bee prices in October but I would just say that 3.75 cells are a bit higher than I saw last year, $18 dollar queens are probably fairly priced before April 15th maybe a little too high after that. $15 a lb. for bulk bees ? I would have to defer to the experts like Keith Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

last spring i sold a couple thousand frames of brood in FL for 17$ a frame. I buy cells for 2.75$ and the mated queens i bought were 14$ but i pay shipping.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

If I sell 4 frame nucs for $120, and queens for $20, then I'm getting $25/frame of brood and bees?


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

I sold a few (about 30 I think) frames of brood/bees this spring for $16 each.


----------



## mnbeekeeper (Jun 30, 2010)

i guess it might depend on who your selling to. hobbyist or commercial the price can range a bit. we usually get cells in east tx. for 2.50 to 3. i have seen the price of them go up slowly over last 5 years. a frame of brood with no exchange is fair at 14. maybe cheaper if your willing to trade. mated queens are around 12 to 14 depending on where and when your buying them. and bulk bees we have paid 12 a pound.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

16,17 & 20 dollars a frame for brood, let see, a keeper should be able to avg 7 frames x $18 = 126 per hive on the good ones. So in a perfect world (lol), a keeper could do somewhere around $275.00 a hive with almond & brood frame sales by the end of April ?


P.S. expert..... Jimmy, were you drinking last night? lol


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I have heard $15 a frame of brood around here is about right. Our club collectively buys 200 nucs a year via one of our members, we are paying around 60-65 each for a feed out 4 frame nuc. As far as queen cells go, I personally would not pay more than $3 each in lots less than 50. One of my friends near dallas asks $5 a cell, but they are worth that. Queens 15-20 each.

Mike


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I think the price would vary on whatpart of the country


----------

